# BUX - Buxton Resources



## tigerboi (13 June 2008)

Buxton resources only listed in october 2007,www.buxtonresources.com. & are the first of a few speccies with potential iron ore projects that have flown under the radar so far,while it is very early for this company they have an experienced team,the project that caught my eye is at western shaw where i think AGO is close by.

FMG'S railway is only 3kms away from the project area.

Here is the 1st exploration update on western shaw:

*Western Shaw Project, East Pilbara Block WA (90% Buxton) *
*E45/2768 *
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Field inspection was recently undertaken to evaluate specific targets identified from a geological review. The project is located 190 km south[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]‐[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]southeast of Port Hedland and is strategically located within 3 km of Fortescue Metals new rail line. [/FONT]


[FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Two iron ore targets were identified; 
A small mesa (220m x 15m) capped by an upper resistant channel iron deposit was sampled. Target tonnage is considered modest based on the dimensions of the mesa. Results are awaited.
Banded Iron Formation (BIF) in the same area was rock

[FONT=Calibri,Calibri]‐[/FONT]chip sampled. The Western Shaw project is estimated to contain seven strike km of prospective BIF.
In addition to investigating the iron ore potential a stream gold anomaly and a barium[FONT=Calibri,Calibri]‐[/FONT]rich gossan have been inspected and sampled. Results are expected in several weeks. 


buxton resources,top 20 own 61%,montezuma 6.27%=2,010,000 shares

32m shares,cash $3.2m last quarter...

current sp 0.170

...tb











[/FONT]


----------



## Kremmen (1 November 2010)

BUX has made the The Age for its doubling in price today. Anyone been following this one at all?


----------



## azlord (11 February 2011)

Anyone got any ideas on what Buxton are going to do???
They have been very quiet of late but the rumour mill is that something big is about to happen?


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2011)

*Re: BUX - Buxton Resources smokey of 2011*

buxton has 114,000 shares in AGO & i have been watching them closely over the last few months & have potential to take off,tightly held & out of sight but guys one to throw on your watch lists...tb


----------



## noirua (13 January 2014)

Buxton finds highest grade graphite resource ever in Australia: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140113/pdf/42m2t0jf2395t4.pdf


----------



## 49pennies (13 January 2014)

When this sort of thing happens of a day, and you can see the spike, do you jump in? or can an argument be made that its just as volatile after the jump in price as prior to it/more so?


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2014)

Speculative.
Only a few Million Traded.
All small parcels.

Watch for consolidation before
making a decision.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> Speculative.
> Only a few Million Traded.
> All small parcels.
> 
> ...




There is a good technical setup in the making.
The advice still stands.


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 January 2014)

My god, did this just fall from 35c to 27c in one day??


----------



## piggybank (14 January 2014)

Tyler Durden said:


> My god, did this just fall from 35c to 27c in one day??




Thats right - This link tells you why it went up yesterday:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=BUX&E=ASX&N=663899

Maybe there was something in it that todays sellers didn't like...


----------



## Valued (14 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Thats right - This link tells you why it went up yesterday:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=BUX&E=ASX&N=663899
> 
> Maybe there was something in it that todays sellers didn't like...




I doubt people even understand it. I can't be bothered reading that and figuring it out. I just look at the chart to see if people think it's good news or not lol. For companies I know a great deal about I will read it just because I am interested in what they are doing, even if I am not involved in their stock right now. This mining stuff bores me to tears though.


----------



## tech/a (16 January 2014)

So currently we have No supply
This is a good thing for this stock. (If you want long)


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2014)

Heavens above a 21% rise.
I guess VOODOO works again!


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2014)

Settled at 12.5% up

Any guesses?


----------



## pavilion103 (20 January 2014)

A setup yet?


----------



## tech/a (20 January 2014)

Been and gone.
Should now be long.
BUX anyway.
Stop recent low.
Could be tested soon.


----------



## noirua (2 July 2014)

noirua said:


> Buxton finds highest grade graphite resource ever in Australia: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140113/pdf/42m2t0jf2395t4.pdf




Very high grade resource that may be extended when results from present drilling come in. Yes, BUT, will they get the widths required?
Anyway, if it all works out this resource in safe Australia will be just that compared to Mozambique with civil war a possibility.


----------



## noirua (13 July 2014)

Buxton look to me to be very similar to Mason Graphite TSXV:LLG just one to two years ago. If Buxton can get to a 50m tonne resource close to LLG's, then they may well have a very useful very high grade graphite mine by 2017. If they can push to 100m tonnes then a partner is likely to come in to help fund the venture.
Mason Graphite - Home
http://www.masongraphite.com/
Home - Buxton Resources Limited
http://www.buxtonresources.com.au/

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140702/pdf/42ql1z4f4x3jkz.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140702/pdf/42ql1z4f4x3jkz.pdf

Yalbra Project - Buxton Resources Limited
http://www.buxtonresources.com.au/projects/yalbra-project.html


----------



## goccipgp (15 July 2014)

BUX.AX is setting up nicely for 0.405 breakout run. Positive technical buying signal at au stoxline.


----------



## noirua (23 August 2015)

goccipgp said:


> BUX.AX is setting up nicely for 0.405 breakout run. Positive technical buying signal at au stoxline.




The market is so dire and lacking confidence. It expects more nickel and copper to be found but the size of the resource, despite being a shallow one, just does not attract much interest. If this was 6 years or so ago then $1 is where we would be now.
Probably a reasonable punt that might come off.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2017)

Buxton continues on its very merry way regardless. 
The Company has five projects in Western Australia which it believes have the capability of delivering world-class discoveries. 
There was a brokers research report back in August 2016: http://www.buxtonresources.com.au/files/Hartleys_Research_Article_Double_Magic_201608.pdf
Since then a report in December 2016 focused on the Double Magic Project: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20161214/pdf/43dpzh75hpdcz2.pdf
It looks as if Buxton Resources will trundle through 2017 assessing this project.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2017)

Buxton continue to move back up very gradually as investors appreciate these relatively small but consistent projects.


----------



## noirua (10 June 2018)

noirua said:


> Buxton continues on its very merry way regardless.
> The Company has five projects in Western Australia which it believes have the capability of delivering world-class discoveries.
> There was a brokers research report back in August 2016: http://www.buxtonresources.com.au/files/Hartleys_Research_Article_Double_Magic_201608.pdf
> Since then a report in December 2016 focused on the Double Magic Project: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20161214/pdf/43dpzh75hpdcz2.pdf
> It looks as if Buxton Resources will trundle through 2017 assessing this project.




Nothing much has changed over the last few years and the share languishes at around 14c having risen to double that a few times. None of their good rather small projects have got off the ground as further exploration costs and success have been only marginally above average. Probably OK at this level. You could lose 40% or gain 100% - odds look quite good for gamblers.


----------



## greggles (23 July 2018)

noirua said:


> Nothing much has changed over the last few years and the share languishes at around 14c having risen to double that a few times.




Buxton Resources is on the move today after the company announced that massive sulphide mineralisation has been intersected by the first hole of the 2018 field season at the Merlin Prospect at the Double Magic Project.

The BUX share price has taken off on the news and is currently up 21.21% to 20c. 

If the first hole of the 2018 field season is anything to go by there could be some good assay results coming through in the next few months.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2018)

greggles said:


> Buxton Resources is on the move today after the company announced that massive sulphide mineralisation has been intersected by the first hole of the 2018 field season at the Merlin Prospect at the Double Magic Project.
> 
> The BUX share price has taken off on the news and is currently up 21.21% to 20c.
> 
> ...




Yes, this is the closest Buxton have come to striking it rich. Just maybe it will be a giant like Centamin in Egypt.

ASF share competition: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...g-competition-entry-thread.34114/#post-989958


----------



## noirua (25 August 2018)

Buxton Resources  announced that massive sulphide mineralisation has been intersected by the first hole of the 2018 field season at the Merlin Prospect at the Double Magic Project.

We should know on Monday about the full results - surely they can make it good this time. In the past it has been a case of good but not good enough.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2018)

Well, the results came in and were good however, not good enough for the market. Investors are very disparaging about BUX as so many small projects appear good to very good and generally become, once again, not that good in that they are never able to proceed to production. 

OK to find 1% nickel on a large width but by the time we get to a resource statement the nickel percentage drops away. The share price is low so hope remains as it did for Sirius Resources prior to 2012.


----------



## noirua (11 March 2019)

More nickel found in today's announcement for Merlin. The market sees it as OK but not quite good enough again. Somehow I feel the shares have been driven down too far. So probably good value from a speculative point of view.


----------



## Clansman (11 March 2019)

noirua said:


> More nickel found in today's announcement for Merlin. The market sees it as OK but not quite good enough again. Somehow I feel the shares have been driven down too far. So probably good value from a speculative point of view.




The market don't believe it and hasn't done for some time. Very obvious.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2019)

I just cant understand Buxton at all. Share price around 11c and imho should be about 50c. Very annoying.


----------



## noirua (25 March 2019)

11 March 2019: West Kimberley Joint Venture with Independence Group, King Leopold, Oregen and Fraser Range, Widowmaker Joint Venture with Independence Group update - Double Magic - Merlin.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190311/pdf/443cgxx1272t39.pdf


----------



## noirua (1 May 2020)

West Kimberley Update; Buxton IGO JV
1 May 2020
https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/bux.asx-6A977723/


----------



## noirua (26 August 2020)

I've held on to Buxton shares for a very long time and buying between 8c and about 44c. At last they have leapt on diamond drilling news at Kimberley.  The JV with Independence group was virtually ignored by investors.
https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/bux.asx-6A992669/


----------



## noirua (15 September 2020)

Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX) - Stock Price, News & Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Should you invest in Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX)? Flawless balance sheet with weak fundamentals.




					simplywall.st


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (15 September 2020)

noirua said:


> Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX) - Stock Price, News & Analysis  - Simply Wall St
> 
> 
> Should you invest in Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX)? Flawless balance sheet with weak fundamentals.
> ...




I had a look at the company. Interesting array of exploration activities. Was this stock recommended to you.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> I had a look at the company. Interesting array of exploration activities. Was this stock recommended to you.



I've held Buxton from a long time back and have added small amounts of shares when they dropped below 10c.  The tie-in with IGO was virtually ignored in 2018.
Update in August: https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/bux.asx-6A977723/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 October 2020)

noirua said:


> Buxton continues on its very merry way regardless...



another eternally optimistic explorer? • Cash balance (30 June 2020) of approximately $3.9 million

As well as drilling on  with IGO in West Kimberley, and early days securing ground near Norseman, etc ... BUX has set up USA subsidiary:
• _Buxton has been actively pursuing Copper opportunities in the USA 
• Buxton has incorporated subsidiary Buxton Resources Arizona LLC _

and then I came across this in a Krakatoa KTA announcement of 09/10







> Chalice Gold Mines (ASX: CHN) recent Ni-Cu-PGE Julimar discovery, located near Perth in the similarly aged Southwest terrane, has renewed exploration interest in the Narryer terrane. Like the former, the Narryer terrane, which forms the northwest margin of the Yilgarn Craton, consists of relatively high-grade granitic gneisses interlayered with metasedimentary rocks that are intruded by granite and pegmatite. Thus, the Narryer terrane is prospective for similar mineralisation-styles including Ni-Cu-PGE (e.g. Julimar) and orogenic style veining (e.g. Boddington).





> This renewed interest has seen ASX listed companies such as Chalice, Rarex, and *Buxton Resources *peg near and adjacent to Krakatoa's applications.



probably be something in the next quarterly, due by this month's end


----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)

I'm still holding my Buxton shares and noting a rise from its sticking point around 8c.  The last report was on the 23 February 2021: Buxton Embarks on Follow-up Exploration at Jeffrey Prospect  https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/bux.asx-6A1021449/ Otherwise it's fast asleep.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2021)

noirua said:


> I'm still holding my Buxton shares and noting a rise from its sticking point around 8c.  The last report was on the 23 February 2021: Buxton Embarks on Follow-up Exploration at Jeffrey Prospect  https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/bux.asx-6A1021449/ Otherwise it's fast asleep.




Not sure why you bought this in the first place Noirua. What made you buy it all that time ago?


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

kennas said:


> Not sure why you bought this in the first place Noirua. What made you buy it all that time ago?



kennas, this link concerning the Widowmaker Project  back in 2012 was the main reason for me buying Buxton shares and holding during the period of the Nickel/ Copper find at Nova: Bollinger Https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/bux.asx-XX599516/


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

Will Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX) Spend Its Cash Wisely?
					

Even when a business is losing money, it's possible for shareholders to make money if they buy a good business at the...




					uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## noirua (1 July 2021)

BUXton continues recovery at 14c. Probably due to exploration and drilling at West Kimberley, Goldmember, and Merlin.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2022)

Home - Buxton Resources Limited
					






					www.buxtonresources.com.au
				



A nearology share going back to 2012 in the Fraser Range.  Now involved with IGO and hoping they'll find another Nova Bollinger, referring to the big Sirius Resources' nickel copper find.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2022)

28 September 2021 Yalbra Graphite: https://app.sharelinktechnologies.com/announcement/asx/67f28d98e1b975102a5dcd999d19c9c6

• Leaching is being trialled with a range of mild reagents at different temperatures. Progress has been slow.


a fully funded and highly committed JV partner in IGO Limited (Fraser Range JV, Merlin JV, Quick Shears JV and the West Kimberley JV)


----------



## greggles (9 February 2022)

BUX up from 7c to 10c in the last couple of weeks. Could the promised Yalbra Graphite Project update be generating some interest?

With less than $2 million cash at bank, a capital raise can't be to far away. It would be in the company's interests to generate some excitement and kick the share price intro gear before that become necessary.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2022)

Projects - Buxton Resources Limited
					






					www.buxtonresources.com.au
				



Buxton's Western Australian Project portfolio includes exposure to a belt-scale magmatic nickel-copper sulphide opportunity in the West Kimberly and the Fraser Range (both being managed by IGO Limited under Joint Venture agreements), the high grade Yalbra graphite resource, and the Goldmember grassroot gold Project in the Eastern Goldfields region.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2022)

Figure 1. Location of the Royale Project along strike from several world class Cu and Au mineral deposits

Buxton's Royale Project is a large, 100% owned Greenfields Cu-Au-Mo play in the highly mineralised Paterson Region of Western Australia where recent reconnaissance geochemistry has highlighted proceptivity of a belt for porphyry-style mineralisation.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2022)

https://company-announcements.afr.com/asx/bux/bbf0019d-219e-11ed-8281-6a08987f9b32.pdf
		



			https://company-announcements.afr.com/asx/bux/c1044c43-2402-11ed-8281-6a08987f9b32.pdf
		


More upbeat news by Buxton has seen some improvement in the share price with the increased involvement of IGO. Probably still undervalued at 11.5c though the market place for microcap explorers remains poor - should be a good one as the low value of the Aussie against the greenback is better appreciated.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2022)

Buxton Resources live share prices:


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=0&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=1&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=2&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=3&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=4&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=5&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=6&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=7&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=8&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=9&t=1


----------



## noirua (25 August 2022)

I took a punt in Buxton on the results Tuesday at 10c a share as I thought the reaction to further interest by IGO was not as enthusiastic as It should have been. The intraday price Thursday was 12.5c closing at 11.5c. Some think that IGO got a far better deal than they should have though this does free up more cash as far as Buxton is concerned for their graphite interest at Yalbra.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2022)

Commencement of Drilling at Sentinel Project, West Kimberley25 August 2022








						Today's announcements
					

Company announcements published today.




					app.sharelinktechnologies.com


----------



## noirua (31 August 2022)

Yalbra Graphite - Buxton to advance 100% owned Yalbra Graphite Project•Program of Works submitted with a view to delineating Indicated Resources at Australia’s highest grade graphite resource1•Product test work ongoing - May 2022


			https://www.listcorp.com/asx/bux/buxton-resources/news/buxton-to-advance-100-percentage-owned-yalbra-graphite-project-2705191.html
		

Yalbra Project is located approximately 280km inland from Carnarvon, Western Australia.The  Yalbra  Project  hosts  a  high-grade,  outcropping  graphite  resource  located  in  the  most  attractive mining jurisdiction in the world2.  Buxton previously announced an expanded inferred JORC resource of 4.0Mt @ 16.1% TGC (total graphitic carbon), with the orebody demonstrating robust continuity of both grade and thickness...


----------



## noirua (14 November 2022)

noirua said:


> I took a punt in Buxton on the results Tuesday at 10c a share as I thought the reaction to further interest by IGO was not as enthusiastic as It should have been. The intraday price Thursday was 12.5c closing at 11.5c. Some think that IGO got a far better deal than they should have though this does free up more cash as far as Buxton is concerned for their graphite interest at Yalbra.



Back to 12.5c and a bit more encouraging as the IGO tie-ups start to be slightly recognised.  A very slow share this one over the last eleven years and may just now have started to show its potential.
Live chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^BUX&p=5&t=1
Chart 2015 - 2022: http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:BUX&p=9&t=27


----------



## noirua (14 November 2022)

Robot based Simplywallstreet's view of Buxton








						Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX) - Stock Price, News & Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Should you invest in Buxton Resources (ASX:BUX)? Flawless balance sheet with weak fundamentals.




					simplywall.st


----------



## noirua (Wednesday at 8:44 PM)

10 January 2023 - Graphite Bull 100% Buxton Gascoyne Region, WA.
Https://hotcopper.com.au/threads/ann-exploration-update-graphite-bull-project.7173283/?source=email​Live charts: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^BUX&p=0&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=5&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBUX&p=9&t=1


----------

